# What Gurbani Says About Happiness?



## Admin (Jul 1, 2004)

Happiness is a selfless state of mind. Happiness, in my views, comes through those small things, those little acts of kindness we do for others ofcourse with the help of the Almighty... 

*What Gurbani says about Happiness?*


----------

